# GRACO paint sprayer



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

hi bro.

i intend to purchase a Graco for my project as a contractors.
have no ideal of what type of graco sprayer to purchase
can brothers here guide me?

-use very often( 5-6 day weekly)
-more to interior and exterior(later part,when biz start growing)
-large scale of job
-budget less then 5 grants
-painting material more on water base paint 

appreciate if brothers here can help out on my qus.
Thanks a million in advance


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd recomend the graco mark IV or V,. More than enough for paint but allows you to shoot thick material if needed in future like mud or epoxy.


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

stombaugh85 said:


> I'd recomend the graco mark IV or V,. More than enough for paint but allows you to shoot thick material if needed in future like mud or epoxy.



hi bro stombaugh85.thanks for the reply.i would actually need just painting.i dont think i will use for mud/epoxy.any other recommendation?


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

BRO . If you got a 5" grant" budget your looking to spend then get the best one you can. I assume if your a painter you will shoot thick primers also. Look for 1 gpm or close too it.


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

stombaugh85 said:


> BRO . If you got a 5" grant" budget your looking to spend then get the best one you can. I assume if your a painter you will shoot thick primers also. Look for 1 gpm or close too it.


Hi bro,so you still suggest graco mark IV or V?


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Get the biggest the budget will allow. There is not much more disappointing than a year down the road find out if you had spent a little more you could expand your business and your profit margin. It's better to have one that will do more than you want than to have one that won't do what you need.


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

ToolNut said:


> Get the biggest the budget will allow. There is not much more disappointing than a year down the road find out if you had spent a little more you could expand your business and your profit margin. It's better to have one that will do more than you want than to have one that won't do what you need.


Hi toolnut! Great advise!but would like to have more feedback b4 purchasing.due to company started not long.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had my two Graco 695's for over 10 years. They're work horses and all the power I need for any interior, exterior, residential and commercial painting projects that I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I have had my two Graco 695's for over 10 years. They're work horses and all the power I need for any interior, exterior, residential and commercial painting projects that I do. :thumbsup:


Hi sir mixalot.i know this machines are really nice ****!!hahaha.that why I intend to get 1 too.but I'm located in Singapore and here don't sell graco products.jus check if you know hw much it cost for 695 over ur side?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

kelvin tan said:


> Hi sir mixalot.i know this machines are really nice ****!!hahaha.that why I intend to get 1 too.but I'm located in Singapore and here don't sell graco products.jus check if you know hw much it cost for 695 over ur side?


Here ya go-->http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+much+does+a+Graco+695+paint+sprayer+cost?


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here ya go-->http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+much+does+a+Graco+695+paint+sprayer+cost?


Really have slot of qus regarding graco products.
There are ultra/max/st what actually all this ?

Sorry bro.some sell diff price.i see in amazon,cjpaint all having diff price.that y I get confuse.sorry bro


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like you have sent a realistic budget. I would think about the following:
gas or electric? The new sprayers can be both where you switch out the motor from one to the other.

How many guns?

Do you anticipate spraying block fillers or epoxy's?

Get the best sprayer you can afford, that suits your needs, cheaper sprayers (regardless of brand) have lighter duty parts intended for non continuous use.


----------



## kelvin tan (Apr 3, 2014)

Ohio painter said:


> Looks like you have sent a realistic budget. I would think about the following:
> gas or electric? The new sprayers can be both where you switch out the motor from one to the other.
> 
> How many guns?
> ...



Thanks bro ohio for your advise.
My concern is more on the sprayer.would you like to share some advise on this?on the ultra,st max,nova,airless sprayer terms on the sprayer


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I was with a friend recently who was pricing a new sprayer, my sprayer is years old and to be honest so much has changed, especially with coatings I felt lost listening to them. The choices of sprayers was overwhelming. I do know that the one that can remove the gas motor and clip on an electric motor in just about two minutes caught my attention. If I was wanting to do 50% interior and 50% exterior it would have my attention. Don't rule out Titan. 

My advise is know what you need from a sprayer and talk to a rep, they should match a sprayer to your needs.


----------

